# band attachment methods



## beanmachine (Nov 17, 2013)

I have my first batch of custome made micarta curing in the hot box as we speak it gonna be my first "pretty" slingshot i want a beautiful chalice sling shot i have fallen in love with that design my question to you guys is what is the most slick and unobtrusive band attachment for tbg flatbands i dont want to go the normal wrap and tuck method on my pretty sling shot. I will if I have to but its really not what i would prefer im thinking of trying to make it a top slot style band attachment are there any drawbacks to this method of attachment the last one i had though about is one i have seen alot lately involving a hole and some sort of plug like a cork . Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly apreciated . Oh and if anyone is wondering what i have agains the wrap and tuck its only partially asthetic my main reason is i have slightly larger paws then most and i dont like the feel of the wrap under my thumb and forefinger


----------

